# Throw away your Mercury and Evinrudes, this is it.



## Riverdog (Oct 15, 2018)

LOL I know this is probably Chinese junk, but still kind of neat.


https://youtu.be/F2_2UOHj-ZI


----------



## richg99 (Oct 15, 2018)

Guess I'd have to see it in the water actually driving that yak. A great idea, though.


----------



## Riverdog (Oct 15, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Guess I'd have to see it in the water actually driving that yak. A great idea, though.



Here ya go.

https://youtu.be/OBC6GfXUFI0


Might not be a bad little motor as a kicker.

It's $320 on ebay. $200 shipping. :shock:


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 15, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QBXzeQ-ykAs

In case you want to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd guess that there would be a good market for that item at the $320.00 price. The extra $200.00 shipping would kill it, though. I imagine that there are import duties, too. 

Still, when I had my yaks, that would have been a great addition. I put a trolling motor on a couple of them, but, when you add in the weight of the battery, this device has to be a lot lighter. Not THAT much more expensive, either, without the duties and shipping.

Now, if you could just buy the pump, then any gas edger motor would probably work out fine.


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 15, 2018)

Sears may have beat you too it Rich. Just add a 90 on the outlet.
https://www.sears.com/pumpbiz-tornado-force-submersible-water-string-trimmer-pump/p-SPM11394569930?sid=IDx20110310x00001i&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIg6DthdiJ3gIVE9VkCh2uNwXxEAQYBSABEgKcWPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CO7ztY7Yid4CFZELrQYdtQoG8g#

This one is better and aluminum.

https://pumpbiz.com/manufacturer/pumpbiz/portapump/trimmer-portapump-jr-8482-pump-attachment-pp32-jr-string-trimmer-pump

Holy crap! It might just work!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BhaqqS0Z7PY


----------



## richg99 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks, but I won't be buying anything from Sears these days.

It's a shame they blew a great company.


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 15, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Thanks, but I won't be buying anything from Sears these days.
> 
> It's a shame they blew a great company.



I know. They are not closing all stores but the ones they are will be throwing stuff on clearance said the news this morning. We may need a dishwasher if my last fix didn't do the trick. I took my Sears/Poland chainsaw to the Sears service center to get a chain, bar oil, two stroke oil, file ect when the bar split down the middle. I piled all the stuff on the counter and the manager saw my volunteer badge. There was a huge tornado that shredded part of Little Rock and we were doing clean up. Manager said "It's on the house thanks for helping." That made me a fan.


----------



## ppine (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks like a weed eater with a jet on it. 
Jet technology has come a long way and is just the thing for skinny rivers. 
They are loud and not very effecient.


----------



## hanker71 (Dec 28, 2018)

i thought you were sick like me when you heard the merc 40-60 ob was made in china???


----------

